# badgers



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

i have trapped for many years but have never had much experience with badgers and have been thinking about trying for them what do you do for sets and lures only way i have caught them on purpose is putting #2s on gopher mounds any help is appreciated


----------



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

Use the exact same methods as for coyotes, Try to set near or on rock formations, roads, and deep draws.


----------



## M*F (Nov 3, 2006)

Make a flawless k9 set. A skunk or badger will be sure to find it :lol:


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

skunks or possums always find my "perfect" coyote sets but badgers only find my sets that are in the middle of a winter weat field or someplace were i end up doing alot of shoveling


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

is setting next to a hole they just dug effective


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

ive never caught any badgers, though ive shot quite a few, i dont think a fresh dug hole matters much. they dig a few holes a day hunting. as far as i know, theres no surefire way to really target them.


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

i no they dig several holes a day just not sure if they ever return to them


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

I have caught 2 just because they had dug under a guy's quial pens. One with a 330 and the other on a # 5 double spring. If you are going to use a leg hold trap stake it real good they have some power. Would like to caught a nice one sometime when fur was prime. No bait just set on his trail in and out better to be lucky than good.


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

i have learned to stake well use a short chain and stake as far from a hole as possible the last one was learnt the hard way


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

yeah, thats what i mean, i dont think they come back to old holes much. i guess i dont know if they actualy have one specific den or not. ive never found one that i could say it was obvious one was living there for awhile. ive always thought they just kinda live in the hole they just dug during the winter.


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

Fresh diggings are the best way I have found to locate them. They dont allways return but at least you know that they are in the area. Like mentioned above a standard coyote set will take most badgers. They seem to like powder river paste bait.


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

Any body try a snare?


----------



## Trapper62 (Mar 3, 2003)

I have never caught large numbers doing this but I can always seem to catch a few. In ND, our badgers are not prime until Jan./Feb and at that time are denned up in the winter.

When driving around in the winter keep an eye out for badger digging during mild winter weather. In the winter badgers will randomly come out during mild weather, wonder around a bit and go back to the den again.

I take a white five gallon pail and set it just like you would for **** with a 220 body grip in the mouth, large piece of bait and a strong lure. I face the opening away from the roadway and cover the back side of the bucket with snow. If theft isn't a concern I wouldn't bother with that either, as badgers are a very bold animal. Next time that badger comes out, IF your set hasn't been put out of commisstion by snow you more times than not will find a badger in the 220. You can check these from quite a distance with bino's or a spotting scope.


----------



## bobcattrapper13 (Mar 14, 2007)

make sure they can release there anger on something besides your stake or you'll be one less trap short.

P.S. they're probably asleep not dead when you first walk up on them. It only takes one time to learn that.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

> have learned to stake well use a short chain and stake as far from a hole as possible the last one was learnt the hard way


I would use a lot of chain three feet or more (O'gorman methods) fighting the chain instead of the trap and the stake will hold more animals[/quote]


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

the one i had to fight out of its hole with 2 1/2 feet of chain wasnt a pleasant experience


----------

